# Остеохондроз. Плохое самочувствие вот уже 5 месяцев после массажа



## Жуковка (17 Сен 2019)

Здравствуйте. Мне 29 лет. Живу в небольшом городе. С 19 лет страдаю головными болями по мрт было внутричерепная гипертензия и дисциркулярная энцефолопатия. Врачи ничего не предпринимали так я и жила 10 лет с головной болью. Потом я нашла врача невропотолога онлайн и пролечилась у него диакарб пила стало намного лучше и плюс бассейн мне очень помогал, расслаблял и головные боли проходили. Мексидол колола тоже помогал. Шея болела редко и то когда я только сидела подолгу в статическом положении. Два года назад меня продуло и заболела шея немогла поворачивать меня положили в больницу и только тогда обнаружили грыжи в шейном отделе. Но меня пролечили сняли восполение и больше ничего не беспокоила. И вот пять месяцев назад я решила сходить на массаж улучшить как говорится самочувствие! Первый сеанс прошёл хорошо! На втором сеансе массажист разминал шею надавливал на позвонки шеи и побокам нажимал и туда сюда водил по позвонкам ( было ощущение что позвонки шеи под его руками ходят туда сюда) и с того дня начался ад просто. Я встала и почувствовала что потеряю сознание как мне было плохо, страх, голова ватная, тело ватное. Я кое как доехала до дома! И вот уже 5 месяц я не могу выйти из этого состояния. Что сейчас меня беспокоит: появилась боль в шеи у основания черепа ( которой раньше никогда не было) ватная голова, чувство дизариентация, чувство провпливания. Болит затылок, болит голова. Шея в том месте где он нажимал. Плавать теперь я не могу сразу начинает болеть затылок! И такое ощущение стало что мне хочется растянуть позвонки в шее или что то достать оттуда! Как будто мне что мешает там постоянно! Пожалуйста помогите что делать я уже не могу ждала 4 месяца что всё пройдёт восстановиться но мне ни лучше. Теперь так будет всегда? Я сменила 3 невропотолога и одного мануального терапевта проколола много лекарств но ничего не помогает. Колола Кавинтон, пирацетам, кортексин, цитофлавин, Мексидол, сейчас пью Глюкозамин. Плачу каждый день от своего состояния ни работать не могу не гулять постоянно плохо! Пью фенибут.  Я так понимаю мне массажист что то сместил? Или навредил? Как это исправить? Может операция нужна? Мануальнвй терапевт мне не помог ни хуже ни лучше после него.


----------



## Oxi83 (17 Сен 2019)

Жуковка написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Мне 29 лет. Живу в небольшом городе. С 19 лет страдаю головными болями по мрт было внутричерепная гипертензия и дисциркулярная энцефолопатия. Врачи ничего не предпринимали так я и жила 10 лет с головной болью. Потом я нашла врача невропотолога онлайн и пролечилась у него диакарб пила стало намного лучше и плюс бассейн мне очень помогал, расслаблял и головные боли проходили. Мексидол колола тоже помогал. Шея болела редко и то когда я только сидела подолгу в статическом положении. Два года назад меня продуло и заболела шея немогла поворачивать меня положили в больницу и только тогда обнаружили грыжи в шейном отделе. Но меня пролечили сняли восполение и больше ничего не беспокоила. И вот пять месяцев назад я решила сходить на массаж улучшить как говорится самочувствие! Первый сеанс прошёл хорошо! На втором сеансе массажист разминал шею надавливал на позвонки шеи и побокам нажимал и туда сюда водил по позвонкам ( было ощущение что позвонки шеи под его руками ходят туда сюда) и с того дня начался ад просто. Я встала и почувствовала что потеряю сознание как мне было плохо, страх, голова ватная, тело ватное. Я кое как доехала до дома! И вот уже 5 месяц я не могу выйти из этого состояния. Что сейчас меня беспокоит: появилась боль в шеи у основания черепа ( которой раньше никогда не было) ватная голова, чувство дизариентация, чувство провпливания. Болит затылок, болит голова. Шея в том месте где он нажимал. Плавать теперь я не могу сразу начинает болеть затылок! И такое ощущение стало что мне хочется растянуть позвонки в шее или что то достать оттуда! Как будто мне что мешает там постоянно! Пожалуйста помогите что делать я уже не могу ждала 4 месяца что всё пройдёт восстановиться но мне ни лучше. Теперь так будет всегда? Я сменила 3 невропотолога и одного мануального терапевта проколола много лекарств но ничего не помогает. Колола Кавинтон, пирацетам, кортексин, цитофлавин, Мексидол, сейчас пью Глюкозамин. Плачу каждый день от своего состояния ни работать не могу не гулять постоянно плохо! Пью фенибут.  Я так понимаю мне массажист что то сместил? Или навредил? Как это исправить? Может операция нужна? Мануальнвй терапевт мне не помог ни хуже ни лучше после него.


Я в таком же положении после вандала ( который возомнил себя гуру позвоночника. 3 месяца не могла встать вообще с кровати и сейчас шея болит. Готовьтесь, это долгая реабилитация. Никому больше не позволяйте трогать вашу шею. Мне помогла улучшить стостояния схема от нейрохирурга. 10 дней носить воротник шанца ( полужёсткий) весь день, снимать только на ночь. Дальше переходить на дробное ношение 4-5 часов в день с перерывами. Сосудистую терапию и противовоспалительную терапию у невролога пройти. мазь на шею с  нпвс до 2 х недель мазать( только никаких разогревающих мазей, шея очень нежный участок) . Никаких пока плаваний и физических упражнений на шею. Нужно ее успокоить сначала и восстановить кровоток. Потом к реабелитологу ( неврологу) в теплый бассейн, если такой у вас есть в городе. Пропишет программу под вас, с плаванием со спец устройствами, чтобы шея не напрягалась и в тоже время была в правильном положении. Душ теплый поделайте на шею, только не горячий и не холодный, чтобы мышцы не спазмировались. При грыжах нельзя массаж шеи и всякие скручивания и вытяжения.


----------



## Жуковка (17 Сен 2019)

@Oxi83,             


Oxi83 написал(а):


> Я в таком же положении после вандала ( который возомнил себя гуру позвоночника. 3 месяца не могла встать вообще с кровати и сейчас шея болит. Готовьтесь, это долгая реабилитация. Никому больше не позволяйте трогать вашу шею. Мне помогла улучшить стостояния схема от нейрохирурга. 10 дней носить воротник шанца ( полужёсткий) весь день, снимать только на ночь. Дальше переходить на дробное ношение 4-5 часов в день с перерывами. Сосудистую терапию и противовоспалительную терапию у невролога пройти. мазь на шею с  нпвс до 2 х недель мазать( только никаких разогревающих мазей, шея очень нежный участок) . Никаких пока плаваний и физических упражнений на шею. Нужно ее успокоить сначала и восстановить кровоток. Потом к реабелитологу ( неврологу) в теплый бассейн, если такой у вас есть в городе. Пропишет программу под вас, с плаванием со спец устройствами, чтобы шея не напрягалась и в тоже время была в правильном положении. Душ теплый поделайте на шею, только не горячий и не холодный, чтобы мышцы не спазмировались. При грыжах нельзя массаж шеи и всякие скручивания и вытяжения.



@Oxi83,


----------



## Жуковка (17 Сен 2019)

Oxi83 написал(а):


> Я в таком же положении после вандала ( который возомнил себя гуру позвоночника. 3 месяца не могла встать вообще с кровати и сейчас шея болит. Готовьтесь, это долгая реабилитация. Никому больше не позволяйте трогать вашу шею. Мне помогла улучшить стостояния схема от нейрохирурга. 10 дней носить воротник шанца ( полужёсткий) весь день, снимать только на ночь. Дальше переходить на дробное ношение 4-5 часов в день с перерывами. Сосудистую терапию и противовоспалительную терапию у невролога пройти. мазь на шею с  нпвс до 2 х недель мазать( только никаких разогревающих мазей, шея очень нежный участок) . Никаких пока плаваний и физических упражнений на шею. Нужно ее успокоить сначала и восстановить кровоток. Потом к реабелитологу ( неврологу) в теплый бассейн, если такой у вас есть в городе. Пропишет программу под вас, с плаванием со спец устройствами, чтобы шея не напрягалась и в тоже время была в правильном положении. Душ теплый поделайте на шею, только не горячий и не холодный, чтобы мышцы не спазмировались. При грыжах нельзя массаж шеи и всякие скручивания и вытяжения.


Гр


----------



## Жуковка (17 Сен 2019)

Я после этого массажиста делала мрт грыжи за два года у меня усохли ( незнаю как точно сказать) стали просто протрузии. Массаж рекомендовали и я хотела улучшить самочувствие а жизнь разделилась на до и после! Сейчас мечтаю о том что бы вернуться в то состояние до! Очень вас понимаю тоже и сочувствую.  Бассейн у нас есть но холодный градусов 22(( сосудистую терапию я прошла уже.  В планах ещё иглотерапию, карбокситерапию ( это газом уколы) не пробовали? А сколько уже так мучаетесь? Сейчас состояние лучше стало?


----------



## Жуковка (17 Сен 2019)

Жуковка написал(а):


> Гр


Я после этого массажиста делала мрт грыжи за два года у меня усохли ( незнаю как точно сказать) стали просто протрузии. Массаж рекомендовали и я хотела улучшить самочувствие а жизнь разделилась на до и после! Сейчас мечтаю о том что бы вернуться в то состояние до! Очень вас понимаю тоже и сочувствую. Бассейн у нас есть но холодный градусов 22(( сосудистую терапию я прошла уже. В планах ещё иглотерапию, карбокситерапию ( это газом уколы) не пробовали? А сколько уже так мучаетесь? Сейчас состояние лучше стало?


----------



## Жуковка (17 Сен 2019)

Oxi83 написал(а):


> Я в таком же положении после вандала ( который возомнил себя гуру позвоночника. 3 месяца не могла встать вообще с кровати и сейчас шея болит. Готовьтесь, это долгая реабилитация. Никому больше не позволяйте трогать вашу шею. Мне помогла улучшить стостояния схема от нейрохирурга. 10 дней носить воротник шанца ( полужёсткий) весь день, снимать только на ночь. Дальше переходить на дробное ношение 4-5 часов в день с перерывами. Сосудистую терапию и противовоспалительную терапию у невролога пройти. мазь на шею с  нпвс до 2 х недель мазать( только никаких разогревающих мазей, шея очень нежный участок) . Никаких пока плаваний и физических упражнений на шею. Нужно ее успокоить сначала и восстановить кровоток. Потом к реабелитологу ( неврологу) в теплый бассейн, если такой у вас есть в городе. Пропишет программу под вас, с плаванием со спец устройствами, чтобы шея не напрягалась и в тоже время была в правильном положении. Душ теплый поделайте на шею, только не горячий и не холодный, чтобы мышцы не спазмировались. При грыжах нельзя массаж шеи и всякие скручивания и вытяжения.


----------



## Жуковка (17 Сен 2019)

@Oxi83, Я после этого массажиста делала мрт грыжи за два года у меня усохли ( незнаю как точно сказать) стали просто протрузии. Массаж рекомендовали и я хотела улучшить самочувствие а жизнь разделилась на до и после! Сейчас мечтаю о том что бы вернуться в то состояние до! Очень вас понимаю тоже и сочувствую. Бассейн у нас есть но холодный градусов 22(( сосудистую терапию я прошла уже. В планах ещё иглотерапию, карбокситерапию ( это газом уколы) не пробовали? А сколько уже так мучаетесь? Сейчас состояние лучше стало?


----------



## Oxi83 (17 Сен 2019)

Жуковка написал(а):


> Я после этого массажиста делала мрт грыжи за два года у меня усохли ( незнаю как точно сказать) стали просто протрузии. Массаж рекомендовали и я хотела улучшить самочувствие а жизнь разделилась на до и после! Сейчас мечтаю о том что бы вернуться в то состояние до! Очень вас понимаю тоже и сочувствую.  Бассейн у нас есть но холодный градусов 22(( сосудистую терапию я прошла уже.  В планах ещё иглотерапию, карбокситерапию ( это газом уколы) не пробовали? А сколько уже так мучаетесь? Сейчас состояние лучше стало?


У вас неплохое мрт, протрузия 1,1 мм считайте и нету ее. У меня 2 мм и мне он расшатал шею, что вся хрустит. Так что у вас не самое страшное положение. Мышцы спазмировались и поджимаются кровоток, отсюда и головокружения и шаткость. Нужно их расслаблять, воротником , душем.  Шея как и у меня, длинная палка. Нейрохирург меня отругал, сказал с такими шеями вообще ничего нельзя делать, длинные и нестабильные. Если всё-таки хотите в бассейн, то нужно плавать в специальном воротнике, иначе идёт перегиб шеи и пережимаете кровотоки и мышцы ещё больше напрягаются. Я не сторонник уколов в шею, там нервы проходят, защемит ещё что-нибудь. Сейчас процентов на 50 легче, но это долго будет все болеть и тянуть. Позвоночник и сосуды долго восстанавливаются. Раз в пол года капельницы , сосудистые таблетки. Надеюсь через год отпустить процентов хотя бы на 80


----------



## Жуковка (17 Сен 2019)

@Oxi83, да когда мне можно сказать случайно обнаружили грыжи 2 года назад у меня мрт есть там грыжи были я лечилась народным средством два года и они уменьшились превратились в протрузии. Но когда были грыжи у меня не было такого состояния! Это точно не из за грыж и протрузий, может быть из за артерии что то пережалось просто что бы лечить нужно правильный диагноз знать а я не могу ни от кого добиться (((( может здесь что врачи подскажут в чём дело


----------



## Oxi83 (17 Сен 2019)

Жуковка написал(а):


> @Oxi83, да когда мне можно сказать случайно обнаружили грыжи 2 года назад у меня мрт есть там грыжи были я лечилась народным средством два года и они уменьшились превратились в протрузии. Но когда были грыжи у меня не было такого состояния! Это точно не из за грыж и протрузий, может быть из за артерии что то пережалось просто что бы лечить нужно правильный диагноз знать а я не могу ни от кого добиться (((( может здесь что врачи подскажут в чём дело


Поспрашивайте конечно, но тут в основном мануальщики сидят. Что за народное средство от грыж?


----------



## Жуковка (17 Сен 2019)

@Oxi83, это вот два года делала назад мрт после того как меня продуло старое там грыжи но у меня не было такого состояния я так думаю массажит что то сдвинул или артерии или нерв незнаю ((((((


----------



## Oxi83 (17 Сен 2019)

Жуковка написал(а):


> @Oxi83, это вот два года делала назад мрт после того как меня продуло старое там грыжи но у меня не было такого состояния я так думаю массажит что то сдвинул или артерии или нерв незнаю ((((((


Артерию не пережало, иначе бы вы уже не ходили. Мышечная спастика, защитная реакция организма. Она и давит на кровоток. Сделайте УЗДГ и мрт артерий шеи


----------



## Жуковка (17 Сен 2019)

Oxi83 написал(а):


> Поспрашивайте конечно, но тут в основном мануальщики сидят. Что за народное средство от грыж?





Oxi83 написал(а):


> Поспрашивайте конечно, но тут в основном мануальщики сидят. Что за народное средство от грыж?


Нейрохирург может посмотрит.  Метод Шевченко один раз в день я пила 1 год


----------



## Oxi83 (17 Сен 2019)

Жуковка написал(а):


> Нейрохирург может посмотрит.  Метод Шевченко один раз в день я пила 1 год


Они только режут, когда грыжи большие. Но пускай выскажут своё мнение. Обычно люди сами им пишут с сылкой на свою тему.


----------



## Жуковка (17 Сен 2019)

Oxi83 написал(а):


> Артерию не пережало, иначе бы вы уже не ходили. Мышечная спастика, защитная реакция организма. Она и давит на кровоток. Сделайте УЗДГ и мрт артерий шеи


А как вашу историю почитать?


----------



## Oxi83 (17 Сен 2019)

Жуковка написал(а):


> А как вашу историю почитать?


А я вам ее уже рассказала) ничего нового. Тут мне никто ничего дельного не дал из советов. Лечусь по схеме от врача не из сайта.


----------



## Жуковка (17 Сен 2019)

Oxi83 написал(а):


> А я вам ее уже рассказала) ничего нового. Тут мне никто ничего дельного не дал из советов. Лечусь по схеме от врача не из сайта.


Я вот пока не нашла врача сменила уже троих ( пытаюсь всеми способами себя вытащить как могу хватаюсь за всё как за соломинку...


----------



## Oxi83 (17 Сен 2019)

Жуковка написал(а):


> Я вот пока не нашла врача сменила уже троих ( пытаюсь всеми способами себя вытащить как могу хватаюсь за всё как за соломинку...


Да...я так же делала, потом поняла нужна четкая схема. Которой и придерживаюсь. Попробуйте, если станет лучше, значит она вам подошла. И не реветь, от этого ещё больше все болит и напрягается.


----------



## Жуковка (17 Сен 2019)

Oxi83 написал(а):


> Да...я так же делала, потом поняла нужна четкая схема. Которой и придерживаюсь. Попробуйте, если станет лучше, значит она вам подошла. И не реветь, от этого ещё больше все болит и напрягается.


Вообщем нам с такой прямой шеей и остеопаты противопоказаны я уже думала съездить потому что думаю проблема механическая и решать надо ее как то руками что ли..... Попробую как вы поносить воротник часа по 2-3 раньше мне от него было хуже сейчас ношу как третий день терпимо


----------



## Oxi83 (17 Сен 2019)

Жуковка написал(а):


> Вообщем нам с такой прямой шеей и остеопаты противопоказаны я уже думала съездить потому что думаю проблема механическая и решать надо ее как то руками что ли..... Попробую как вы поносить воротник часа по 2-3 раньше мне от него было хуже сейчас ношу как третий день терпимо


Я в нем 2 недели ходила не снимая весь день. Только на ночь снимать. Неудобно, но нужно было расслабить мышцы и позвонки если где защемило, то встают на место


----------



## Жуковка (17 Сен 2019)

Oxi83 написал(а):


> Я в нем 2 недели ходила не снимая весь день. Только на ночь снимать. Неудобно, но нужно было расслабить мышцы и позвонки если где защемило, то встают на место


У вас прям жёсткий ? у меня обыкновенный воротник шанса 11 см но удерживает он хорошо


----------



## Oxi83 (17 Сен 2019)

Жуковка написал(а):


> Вообщем нам с такой прямой шеей и остеопаты противопоказаны я уже думала съездить потому что думаю проблема механическая и решать надо ее как то руками что ли..... Попробую как вы поносить воротник часа по 2-3 раньше мне от него было хуже сейчас ношу как третий день терпимо


2-3 часа это мало. Не забывайте мазать мазью шею 3 раза в день, душ утром и перед сном на шею, после сразу мазью.


----------



## Жуковка (17 Сен 2019)

Oxi83 написал(а):


> 2-3 часа это мало. Не забывайте мазать мазью шею 3 раза в день, душ утром и перед сном на шею, после сразу мазью.


Хорошо начну обязательно! А тейпирование не пробовали тейпами ?


----------



## Oxi83 (17 Сен 2019)

Жуковка написал(а):


> У вас прям жёсткий ? у меня обыкновенный воротник шанса 11 см но удерживает он хорошо


У меня и мягкий и полужёсткий. Совсем жесткий не нужен, это только после  операций  его носят. Вы правильно его одеваете? В просвет должен помещаться указательный палец. Туго и слабо тоже нельзя. Иначе будет пережимать шею и если слабо, то наоборот никакого толку.


Жуковка написал(а):


> Хорошо начну обязательно! А тейпирование не пробовали тейпами ?


Хочу кстати тейпирование поделать, пока руки не доходят


Жуковка написал(а):


> У вас прям жёсткий ? у меня обыкновенный воротник шанса 11 см но удерживает он хорошо


Ничего себе у вас длинная 11 см, я думала у меня длинная 10 см


----------



## Жуковка (17 Сен 2019)

Oxi83 написал(а):


> Хочу кстати тейпирование поделать, пока руки не доходят


Мне невропотолог советовал онлайн из Казани она мне кстати помогла с головной болью чуть чуть справиться. Это тейпировние и еще Кузнецова ложиться на коврик этот минут по 15


Oxi83 написал(а):


> Ничего себе у вас длинная 11 см, я думала у меня длинная 10 см


Француженки))) я вот себе до сих пор не могу простить поход к массажисту ((((


Oxi83 написал(а):


> Поспрашивайте конечно, но тут в основном мануальщики сидят. Что за народное средство от грыж?


А врачи сами могут зайти посмотреть по моей теме или мне нужно у них спрашивать??


----------



## Oxi83 (17 Сен 2019)

Жуковка написал(а):


> Француженки))) я вот себе до сих пор не могу простить поход к массажисту ((((


Аналогичная ситуация, отругала себя по полной. Но уже ничего не вернуть, слезы лить нет смысла и нужно выкарабкиваться из этой Ж...


Жуковка написал(а):


> А врачи сами могут зайти посмотреть по моей теме или мне нужно у них спрашивать??


Нейрохирургам писать нужно, но у вас нет ничего такого что оперировать.спросите чисто для своего успокоения. Неврологов можете ещё поспрашивать


----------



## Жуковка (17 Сен 2019)

@Oxi83, хорошо спасибо! Я бы с вами лично ещё бы пообщалась если вы не против были бы


----------



## Oxi83 (17 Сен 2019)

Пишите)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Сен 2019)

> Колола Кавинтон, пирацетам, кортексин, цитофлавин, Мексидол, сейчас пью Глюкозамин. Плачу каждый день от своего состояния ни работать не могу не гулять постоянно плохо! Пью фенибут.


Хронический болевой синдром.

Наберите в поиске, найдите и покажите здесь.
Лечение Хронического болевого синдрома:
-
-
-


----------



## Жуковка (18 Сен 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, по снимкам можно что нибудь увидеть что могло произойти во время массажа смещение или что?                               
Ввожу в поисковике не находит хронический болевой синдром


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Сен 2019)

Наберите Лечение хронического болевого синдрома.

Снимки вверх ногами.
Все нормально. Сколиоз, значит, есть больные напряженные мышцы, Спондилоартроз. Как у всех.
Но была определенная компенсация, пусть с ограничения и проблемами для головного мозга, но компенсация.
А сейчас ее нет. Сделали все, как надо, как должно, но это "должно", именно для Вас, не подходит.
Надо все вернуть обратно, вернее по времени уже должно все вернуться обратно. Но раз болит, то либо не вернулось, либо осталась "память" о проблеме.
Как помочь организму все вернуть обратно, в теме уже описано.
Остается устранить "память".
Виноват ли в этом массажист,который помогает сотням и не помог одному?
Скорее, да. Это медицинская ошибка, но не как не преступление.
В странах с развитой страховой системой, страховая фирма в которой вы застрахованы, связалась бы со страховой фирмой в которой он застрахован, и проведя экспертиза все это оценили и обеспечили продолжение вашего лечения. У нас и Вы и он предоставлены сами себе.
Главный вопрос, почему помог сотне и не помог Вам?
Ответ скорее такой: Есть что-то особенное в вашем организме, что не позволило ему помочь как другим.
Кто должен знать эти особенности Вы или он, вопрос дискутабельный.
Поэтому во всем мире пациент подписывает договор, в котором изложены степени ответственности за эти особенности.


----------



## Жуковка (18 Сен 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, Я так понимаю что проблемы у меня назревали а массажист все это разбередил потому что я так же проходила до массажа уздг там и гипоплазия правой позвоночной артерии и неправильное вхождение но до массажа не было таких симптомов. Первый сеанс он провёл хорошо а вот на втором мне не повезло уже и я чётко помню что на втором сеансе движение были как сказать более сильные. Я уже никого не обвиняю этот массажист врач молодой. Но страдаю теперь я. Тоже ждала что со временем все нормализуется но совсем не понятно почему организм не возвращает все обратно значит ущемление всё таки есть только не понятно чего?

@Доктор Ступин, пожалуйста можете скинуть ссылку на  Лечение хронического болевого синдрома. Я так и не могу найти в поисковике ((


----------



## Алексей38 (18 Сен 2019)

Советую пригласить в тему @AIR , он более подробней расскажет что видит на снимках


----------



## Жуковка (18 Сен 2019)

Алексей38 написал(а):


> Советую пригласить в тему @AIR...


Я ему уже написала в личном сообщении жду ответа....


----------



## Алексей38 (18 Сен 2019)

Скорейшего выздоровления!


----------



## Жуковка (18 Сен 2019)

Спасибо! Надеюсь)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Сен 2019)

Жуковка написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, пожалуйста можете скинуть ссылку на  Лечение хронического болевого синдрома. Я так и не могу найти в поисковике ((


Да вот первое https://www.kp.ru/guide/khronicheskaja-bol.html


----------



## AIR (19 Сен 2019)

> Я ему уже написала в личном сообщении жду ответа....


Письмо пришло только сегодня утром, наверное шло издалека..
Имеется описание рентгеновских снимков,  а их самих и нет. При данной проблеме они более полезны , чем МРТ,  да и сами МРТ выложены вверх ногами и в огромном количестве - фиг разберешься.
Теперь по написанному. .  Предположительно имеются типичные мышечно-тонические нарушения на шейном уровне,  в том числе на кранио-вертебральном переходе . Это дело происходит на фоне внутри черепной гипертензии,  астенического телосложения и лабильной нервной системы с гиперреактивностью.  Массажист всего этого не знал, у него не врачебный уровень образования, а подсказать было некому.  На раздражение местных рецепторов нервная система ответила избыточно, с формированием стойкого очага..


----------



## Жуковка (19 Сен 2019)

@AIR, да с такой головой плохо соображается нахожусь как в вакууме, снимки сфотографировала перевёрнутым и выложила (((  И что теперь со всем этим счастьем делать? Придёт вообще всё это в норму?


----------



## mailfort (21 Дек 2019)

Спрошу у форумских врачей по вашему мрт.Что это за черные полосы в белом веществе спинного мозга (красные стрелки). Оранжевая стрелка -вообще сам спинной мозг расширяется, что это?
И изгиб в цистерне (зеленая стрелка)?


----------



## gaga (25 Дек 2019)

Жуковка написал(а):


> @AIR, да с такой головой плохо соображается нахожусь как в вакууме, снимки сфотографировала перевёрнутым и выложила (((  И что теперь со всем этим счастьем делать? Придёт вообще всё это в норму?


Придет. наберитесь терпения. Моя тема
Сейчас почти ничего из того что было не беспокоит.


----------



## Жуковка (30 Дек 2019)

@mailfort, здравствуйте! Врачи ничего не ответили? А что такого не должно быть? И что это значит что вы стрелками отметили как вы думаете?  Врач кто отписывал мрт ничего по этому поводу не сказал....


----------



## mailfort (30 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, @doclega
посмотрите, пожалуйста, скан в сообщении #41 со стрелками, что это означает?
@Жуковка, у вас есть аксиальные сканы, где видно эти черные вкрапления?


----------



## 32Ольга (30 Дек 2019)

@mailfort, может это невринома?


----------



## Жуковка (31 Дек 2019)

32Ольга написал(а):


> @mailfort, может это невринома?


Это что опухоль?
@mailfort, у меня есть диск и сами снимки мрт и всё....вы меня конечно напугали (((


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (31 Дек 2019)

Не обращайте внимания. А то сейчас напугают вас невринома-фигонома. Там две мозговые оболочки, на снимке скорее всего именно они.
Кстати, с последним днем года, дорогие друзья)


----------



## Жуковка (31 Дек 2019)

@Sergei_Vorobey, да я только вошла в норму после своего состояния состоянию теперь вот стрессую что там за точки чёрные у меня.... спасибо успокоили)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Янв 2020)

Рассеянного склероза нет. У него светлые очаги.
Спинной мозг тоже на чём-то должен держаться. Связки, сосуды, оболочки.
Все хорошо. Не ищите болезней.


----------



## Жуковка (2 Янв 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо вам большое за ответ!


----------



## Жуковка (4 Янв 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Рассеянного склероза нет. У него светлые очаги.
> Спинной мозг тоже на чём-то должен держаться. Связки, сосуды, оболочки.
> Все хорошо. Не ищите болезней.


Доктор вчера врач прокоментировал нейрохирург с Москвы что темные полосы это какие то очаги и настоял мне дальше обследоваться....я смотрела мрт других участников нет этих точек... Делать ли мне повторные мрт моему полгода?

После того как мне не удачно сделали массаж прошло уже много времени. И я только сейчас стала боле менее восстанавливаться. Обратилась здесь к доктором и доктор Ступин только сказал( спасибо ему большое) что должно пройти время и организм всё вернет как нужно( кстати мне очень помогли миорелаксанты) я успокоилась и перестала и нервничать рано ложусь спать, пью бады и витамины. Занимаюсь своим здоровьем. И у меня наблюдается положительная динамика. Слава Богу. Но тут недавно участник группы смотрит моё мрт и находит на нём в белом веществе серые пятна. ( Мрт мне расшифровали там ничего не указано) я начинаю переживать и копаться. Дальше мне участник группы советует обратиться к нейрохирург в Москву я скидываю фото мрт он мне пишет да это очаги и возможно рассеянного склероза эти темные пятна. И теперь советует ехать в Москву обследоваться. Скажите есть такое у кого нибудь на снимках МРТ? Я теперь потеряла покой так как нервничаю и переживаю по своей натуре мнительный человек. Как быть? Делать по новой мрт? Может здесь нейрохирурги или врачи ещё подскажут?


----------



## Весёлый (4 Янв 2020)

Жуковка написал(а):


> Занимаюсь своим здоровьем. И у меня наблюдается положительная динамика


Вот контрольная фраза, нужно придерживаться этого направления.


Жуковка написал(а):


> Но тут недавно участник группы сиотрит моё мрт и находит на нём в белом веществе серые пятна


У участника группы высшее медицинское образование и практика по лечению данного заболевания есть?


Жуковка написал(а):


> я начинаю переживать и копаться


Очень зря. Плохо влияет на положительную динамику.


Жуковка написал(а):


> советует обратиться к нейрохирург в Москву я скидываю фото мрт он мне пишет да это очаги и возможно рассеяного склероза эти темные пятна


Контрольное слово "возможно". Нет подтвержденного диагноза, поэтому - не факт.


Жуковка написал(а):


> Я теперь потеряла покой так как нервничаю и переживаю по своей натуре мнительный человек


Нужно успокоиться. И сходить к врачу с имеющимися обследованиями на очную консультацию. После того, как врач Вас осмотрит, опросит, он далее назначит необходимые обследования и анализы для установления диагноза и начала необходимого лечения.
Так что не стоит нервничать.
Стоит акцентировать внимание на положительную динамику и продолжать выздоравливать.
Моё сугубо личное мнение.


----------



## Жуковка (4 Янв 2020)

Жуковка написал(а):


> @Шура Балаганов, @Sergei_Vorobey,


Я была у 2 неврологов они снимки не смотрят а смотрят описание мрт а там за то что какие очаги или ещё чего то нет. Может это и норма. Здесь мне Доктор Ступин сказал что всё хорошо. А обратившись к нейрохирургу сказал что это не норма а какие это очаг


----------



## Весёлый (4 Янв 2020)

@Жуковка, Елена, тогда Вам стоит так же узнать мнение врача-рентгенолога на форуме @doclega , если Вам нужно альтернативное профессиональное мнение по снимкам.


----------



## Eduard1223 (4 Янв 2020)

Жуковка написал(а):


> Я была у 2 неврологов они снимки не смотрят а смотрят описание мрт а там за то что какие очаги или ещё чего то нет. Может это и норма. Здесь мне Доктор Ступин сказал что всё хорошо. А обратившись к нейрохирургу сказал что это не норма а какие это очаг


Я бы начал со второго мнения диагноста. На форуме есть диагност @doclega. Возможно даже за бесплатно выскажет мнение по этим очагам.
А если нет, то можете сделать мрт на 3 тесла что бы спокойней было.
А пока просто успокойтесь. От нервов и так много проблем.


----------



## doclega (4 Янв 2020)

Ответил Вам в личку. Конечно,можем посмотреть,не вопрос. Второе мнение по МРт не помешает.


----------



## Жуковка (4 Янв 2020)

Правильно 1,5 стоить будет вам перевести и как мне с диска по одному файлу только получается отправлять так откроеться у вас?


----------



## Eduard1223 (4 Янв 2020)

Жуковка написал(а):


> Правильно 1,5 стоить будет вам перевести и как мне с диска по одному файлу только получается отправлять так откроеться у вас?


обычно папку DICOM кидают. на файлообменник в zip  или rar формате


----------



## Весёлый (4 Янв 2020)

Eduard1223 написал(а):


> А если нет, то можете сделать мрт на 3 тесла что бы спокойней было


Сомнительная рекомендация для того, "чтобы успокоиться". Обследование МРТ на аппарате 3 Тесла стоит немалые деньги, к тому же мощность аппарата, на котором производится обследование должен определять врач.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Янв 2020)

doclega написал(а):


> Ответил Вам в личку. Конечно,можем посмотреть,не вопрос. Второе мнение по МРт не помешает.


Как доктор посмотрит, нам покажите его мнение.

Ка вариант для успокоения- МРт с контрастом


----------



## Жуковка (4 Янв 2020)

Eduard1223 написал(а):


> обычно папку DICOM кидают. на файлообменник в zip  или rar формате


Для меня это прям очень сложно эту папку я нашла пытаюсь ее прикрепить в почте где скобка а она открывается в ней ещё много папок а там файлы и они прикрепляются по одному а их там очень много.....


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как доктор посмотрит, нам покажите его мнение.
> Как вариант для успокоения- МРТ с контрастом


Контраст нельзя мне делать, только без контраста.


----------



## Весёлый (4 Янв 2020)

@Жуковка, Елена, скопируйте папку DICOM с диска на рабочий стол компъютера, потом сожмите в архив zip или rar . Правая клавиша мыши и выбрать соответствующий архив для этой папки.

Вот скрины, как сделать.
Потом сжатую папку можно отправить по электронной почте, как вложенный файл или выложить на Яндекс или Гугл Диски, и дать врачу ссылку.


----------



## Eduard1223 (4 Янв 2020)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> Сомнительная рекомендация для того, "чтобы успокоиться". Обследование МРТ на аппарате 3 Тесла стоит немалые деньги, к тому же мощность аппарата, на котором производится обследование должен определять врач.


Да, только врачи как бы даже снимки её не смотрят на приёме и разводят руками. МРТ 3 тесла безопасен это вопрос лишь денег.
Главный вопрос в том что эффективней в данном случае. МРТ с контрастом или без.
Надеемся что Доклега раскроет это дельце. Он и подскажет


----------



## Жуковка (4 Янв 2020)

@Шура Балаганов, спасибо большое за помощь вроде получилось и отправила


Eduard1223 написал(а):


> Да, только врачи как бы даже снимки её не смотрят на приёме и разводят руками. МРТ 3 тесла безопасен это вопрос лишь денег.
> Главный вопрос в том что эффективней в данном случае. МРТ с контрастом или без.
> Надеемся что Доклега раскроет это дельце. Он и подскажет


Да врачи смотрят только описание мрт. Посмотрела мрт 3  чуть подороже обычного. Да я отправила буду ждать разъяснений. .


----------



## Весёлый (4 Янв 2020)

Жуковка написал(а):


> Спасибо большое за помощь вроде получилось и отправила


На Здоровье, Елена! Выздоравливайте! Всё будет хорошо!


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (5 Янв 2020)

@Жуковка, когда человек боится, он ищет подтверждения своих страхов. походу вы там какого-то врача уже убедили сами, что у вас там очаги)


----------



## Жуковка (5 Янв 2020)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> @Жуковка, когда человек боится, он ищет подтверждения своих страхов. походу вы там какого-то врача уже убедили сами, что у вас там очаги)


Вот именно что я доверяю врачам. Я ничего не рассматриваю в снимках потому что я не специалист и не понимаю что норма а что нет. У меня есть заключение врача кто описывает мрт по нему я поняла что у меня хондроз и протрузии и все ничего больше. Я там выше писала участница форума нашла на моем мрт какие то темные полосы в белом вешестве спиного мозга выделила их красными стрелками можете выше посмотреть и посоветовала обраться онлайн к врачу она сама к нему обращалась я ему отослала это же  фото  с красными стрелками мое и он мне да это не норма какие то очаги. В силу того что я мнительный и переживательный человек это накладывается на мою психику. Я не ищу болезни,но мне теперь нужно прояснить ситуацию почему он так мне сказал, что он там увидел. Врач молодой нейрохирург с Москвы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Янв 2020)

Это не белое вещество спинного мозга, это спинно-мозговая жидкость.


----------



## Жуковка (5 Янв 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, Федор Петрович что поправили я в этом ни разбираюсь отталкиваюсь от слов врача.

Врач мне сказал что она должна быть полностью белого цвета на мрт. Если бы он меня ни напугал я бы уже перестала в этом копаться людей отвлекать а дальше бы занималась своим здоровье

Федор Петрович получается в жидкости не могут же быть очаги? Ну не плавает же у меня там кто то)

Всем спасибо за участие что  небыли равнодушны. Врач озвучил свое мнение это оказался артефакт сигнал от ликвора. Мне это стоило одну бессонную ночь и нервы (((


Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> @Жуковка, когда человек боится, он ищет подтверждения своих страхов. походу вы там какого-то врача уже убедили сами, что у вас там очаги)


Это артефакт оказался

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, мне очень помогают миорелаксанты модокалм и аналоги его. Их можно пропивать курсами 2 раза в год? Или это много?


----------



## Elka66 (5 Янв 2020)

Если есть подозрение на рс,полгода прошло,надо новое мрт и с контрастом,не надо никаких участников форума,если есть очаги рентгенологи все опишут.Если москвичка делайте на Волоколамке,меня туда заведующий МОРС направлял


----------



## Жуковка (5 Янв 2020)

Elka66 написал(а):


> Если есть подозрение на рс,полгода прошло,надо новое мрт и с контрастом,не надо никаких участников форума,если есть очаги рентгенологи все опишут.Если москвичка делайте на Волоколамке,меня туда заведующий МОРС направлял


1. Подозрений нет. 2. Мрт брала второе мнение, очагов нет. 3 Не москвичка. 4 Контраст нельзя. 5 Больше никого не слушаю (берегу нервную систему).


----------



## Жуковка (5 Янв 2020)

*doclega Врач-рентгенолог*
Посмотрели Ваше исследование. Работа готова. Не выявлено очагов в СМ. Имеют место быть артефакты от пульсации ликвора, поэтому у докторов и создаётся впечатление о очагах ДЗ. Если есть вопросы задавайте.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (5 Янв 2020)

Жуковка написал(а):


> 5 больше никого не слушаю ( берегу нервную систему).


Все верно. И телевизор не смотрите) Мидокалм спазм снимает. Спазм - защитная реакция. Найдите врача, полечитесь, возможно спазм уйдет и не надо будет мидокалм пить все время. И да, не ходите к кому попало. Удивляюсь, как он шею вам не свернул. По принципу "лучшее лекарство от головной боли-гильотина"


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Янв 2020)

Можно принимать.


----------



## Жуковка (5 Янв 2020)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Все верно. И телевизор не смотрите) Мидокалм спазм снимает. Спазм - защитная реакция. Найдите врача, полечитесь, возможно спазм уйдет и не надо будет мидокалм пить все время. И да, не ходите к кому попало. Удивляюсь, как он шею вам не свернул. По принципу "лучшее лекарство от головной боли-гильотина"


Слава Богу не свернул но натерпелась хорошо думала в норму не придёт до конца ещё не отошла. Но посравнению что было это небо и земля. Был мануальный терапевт, много лекарств, эффект нуль! упражнения ( от них хуже намного) карбокситерапия, и потом пропила Мидокалм 14 дней и почувствовала себя человеком. Сейчас пью эпизодиотически   но понимаю что часто нельзя а подругому снять спазм не получается... (

Ещё и этот нейрохирург из Москвы предложил малоинвазимную операцию по снятию спазма (проколы вроде делаются на шее, если я правильно поняла) хватает на год, кому то на три, может стоит подумать над этим...


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (5 Янв 2020)

Жуковка написал(а):


> упражнения ( от них хуже намного)


там общий принцип - в остром периоде активные упражения и массаж не показаны. Потому что будете попросту раздалбывать ваши диски еще больше , вызывать воспаление и ухудшение. Сначала лечитесь потом реабилитируетесь упражнениями. Точнее упражения для каждого периода подбираются. По поводу операции не знаю, это что-то типа отжигания нервов, наверное. повезет если найдете врача , который вас будет вести. Компетентных и умных людей вообще не так много.


----------



## Весёлый (5 Янв 2020)

Жуковка написал(а):


> Не выявлено очагов в СМ


Что и требовалось доказать. Выздоравливайте, Елена, скорее
@doclega , Доктор, Огромное Спасибо!


----------



## Жуковка (5 Янв 2020)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> Что и требовалось доказать. Выздоравливайте, Елена, скорее
> @doclega , Доктор, Огромное Спасибо!


Да спасибо! когда позитивный настрой совсем другое дело


----------



## Жуковка (10 Сен 2020)

Oxi83 написал(а):


> Артерию не пережало, иначе бы вы уже не ходили. Мышечная спастика, защитная реакция организма. Она и давит на кровоток. Сделайте УЗДГ и мрт артерий шеи


Оксан Привет как у тебя дела???


----------



## DeepSleep (12 Сен 2020)

Привет.
Опишу свой случай с шеей - возможно, поможет.

По МРТ снимкам у меня: Сирингомиелическая киста спинного мозга на уровне C5-С7. MP картина умеренно выраженных дегенеративных изменений позвоночника. Лордоз сглажен. С - образный правосторонний сколиоз шейно-грудного отдела позвоночника 1-й степени.

Первое МРТ сделал в 2014 году, с этого времени и начались боли примерно раз в год, но быстро проходили (2-3 дня).
К массажистам не ходил так как неврологи запретили при сирингомиели.
Но последний два год начались частые обострения и появилась нестабильность шейных позвонков (ощущение что целые сегменты болтаются в шее), но боле-менее из них выходил с уколами. Хотя ощущение дискомфорта или слабой боли в шее на протяжение последнего года было всегда.

В это время нашел упражнения Виталия Демьяновича Гитта 





В начале они немного принесли облегчение, но потом помогать перестали. Хотя выполняю их теперь всегда и везде так как по крайней мере не вредят.

Пару месяцев назад прошел 2-х недельное лечение в клинике кинезиологии (не дешевое), но поехал в клинику только с дискомфортом в шее - без острых болей. Шею мне там особо не трогали, только небольшой массаж определенных точек и упражнения дома. А так много мне там всего поправили по ногам и спине и много упражнений дали.
Как мне там сказали:
   - лордоз сглажен из за слабых разгибателей шеи
   - сколиоз из за того что некоторые мышцы в пояснице не работали - там мне их восстановили и показали как тренировать.
Также поправили мне ходьбу и повседневные движения (как сидеть, как наклоняться, как руками движения выполнять и тд  ...).

Для тренировки разгибателей упражнения по типу:
      в начале: 



      потом: 



Только выполнять надо постепенно и осторожно.


После 2-х месяцев выполнения упражнений у меня как-то немного сместился позвонок(по ощущениям) и появилась боль.
Я выполнил упражнение по вправке позвонков - тянуться подбородком вниз к груди, а также в таком положении поболтать вправо и влево. Видно так как  мышцы шеи у меня уже были достаточно большого объема - они мне сместили целый сегмент позвонков, и дело стало плохо. Точнее боль и дискомфорт в шее как рукой сняло, но появилась сильная боль в затылке и в первом позвонке.
Я записался к неврологу, и думал как до него дожить ... но на следующий день стало все еще хуже - голова раскалывалась и пришлось вызывать неотложку.
К приезду неотложки я подобрал позу лежа в которой меня боле менее начало отпускать, неотложка мне по сути оформила больничный и уехала. Как немного полегчало, я стал гуглить и нагуглил что у меня скорей всего Синдром Позвоночной Артерии (



) и что 90% случаях  он бывает из за смещения позвонков или спазма мышц и в 70% случаях виноват первый шейный позвонок (Атлант).
На МРТ в горизонтальной проекции у себя действительно нашел что у мну атлант стоит немногого неровно, определял по отверстиям где проходят сосуды.
Стал смотреть как его поправить - в интернете есть предложения по правке атланта за громадные деньги. Из интернета почерпнул, что вроде как действительно помогает, но по сути это без проблем может и должен сделать любой грамотный мануальный терапевт. 
Так как в своем небольшом городе я таких не знаю, то решил действовать своими силами:
1) Определил как найти боковые отростки первого шейного позвонка (ямки на затылке, примерно на уровне мочки уха)
2) Из доступных видео по этому поводу сформировал следующую последовательность действий:
     - пальцами проработал точки крепления мышц и сами мышцы затылка и 1-2 позвонка шеи (Находил видео на ютубе по описанию мышц).
     - потом размял посильнее уже с помощью электрического крутящегося массажера
     - повертел головой раза 4-5 в право и влево до упора чтобы немного растянуть связки
     - большие пальцы поставил на точки и начал давить только со стороны отростка который у меня ближе к затылку из за смещения. Давил примерно перпендикулярно шее и достаточно сильно, другими пальцами кроме больших не продавить.
     - почувствовал как под пальцами он немного сдвинулся, еще подавил для гарантии и мне его мышцы (так как их восстановил) со скрипучим звуком уже вытянули в правильное положение. И теперь если одним пальцем надавливаю чуть чуть на остистый отросток, чувствую как упирается другим отростком в другой палец.

После этого боль мгновенно ушла, а в затылке появилось приятное тепло. Но похоже недостаток крови в мозге за 3 дня немного повлиял на внимательность и сейчас пью ноотропное средство.


P.S.

*Так как я не врач, все что я делал - делал на свой страх и риск и повторять это по идее опасно и лучше найти хорошего специалиста, но таких к сожалению дефицит.*
Я описал свое личное восприятие всего этого, возможно в некоторых вещах я не совсем прав, но мне кажется у Вас тоже блок первого позвонка из за спазма и возможно он был уже раньше смещен.
Также возможно у меня был не Синдром Позвоночной Артерии а защемление затылочного нерва ( 



 )


----------



## DeepSleep (12 Сен 2020)

Также понял что для здоровья надо ходить примерно хотя бы 10000 шагов в день, но при этом ходить надо правильно, иначе будут травмироваться суставы.


----------



## Жуковка (15 Сен 2020)

DeepSleep написал(а):


> Привет.
> Опишу свой случай с шеей - возможно, поможет.
> 
> По МРТ снимкам у меня: Сирингомиелическая киста спинного мозга на уровне C5-С7. MP картина умеренно выраженных дегенеративных изменений позвоночника. Лордоз сглажен. С - образный правосторонний сколиоз шейно-грудного отдела позвоночника 1-й степени.
> ...


Спасибо большое что поделились отзывом. Вы храбрый человек такие манипуляции провести самому себе. У меня что случилось после массажа и все эти симптомы от него, может да что то сместилось что по мрт не видно. Но такое к сожалению я ни решусь делать, и на врядли кому уже доверю(


----------



## DeepSleep (15 Сен 2020)

Жуковка написал(а):


> Спасибо большое что поделились отзывом. Вы храбрый человек такие манипуляции провести самому себе. У меня что случилось после массажа и все эти симптомы от него, может да что то сместилось что по мрт не видно. Но такое к сожалению я ни решусь делать, и на врядли кому уже доверю(


Так как у вас шейный лордоз выпрямлен, Вам все равно надо найти хорошего врача для лечения этого. Иначе дальше будет только хуже (проверил на себе).


----------



## ЕленаС (15 Сен 2020)

А что значит хорошего врача? Какого профиля врач это лечит?

@Жуковка, как вы себя чувствуете сейчас? Прочитала вашу тему, у меня тоже проблема с шеей. Что помогает и что нет?


----------



## DeepSleep (15 Сен 2020)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> А что значит хорошего врача? Какого профиля врач это лечит?



Я сам ездил лечится в клинику Кинезиологии к Антону Алексееву, который на видео. Так как его видео самые понятные и логичные из всех, которые находил. Но лечение достаточно дорогое.
По идее хороший мануальный терапевт или остеопат или реабилитолог или вертебролог тоже должен помочь.


----------



## AIR (16 Сен 2020)

DeepSleep написал(а):


> Я сам ездил лечится в клинику Кинезиологии к Антону Алексееву, который на видео. Так как его видео самые понятные и логичные из всех, которые находил.


Кому то может его объяснения и кажутся понятными и логичным,  но мне совершенно непонятна его изначальная установка про слабость мышц и почему то все проблемы от слабости ягодичных мышц.. И почему эта изначальная слабость их появляется ? Не вижу логичного обоснования.. Отсюда и некоторые проблемы от обоснования лечения и лечение несколько "не в ту степь"..


DeepSleep написал(а):


> Так как его видео самые понятные и логичные из всех, которые находил.


Кинезиологи они такие..  , хотя и остеопаты, впрочем, тоже... Передовые технологии... Это вам не бубль-гум! 🤘🤘🤘


----------



## Жуковка (16 Сен 2020)

Я обратилась к реабилитологу. Он сказал что у меня не замкнут визилев круг в головном мозге ( я показывала мрт артерии ему) то есть не замкнут круг кровоснабжения в головном мозге от этого все симптомы головокружение, головные боли.и ничего с этим он сделать не может плюс все ухудшилось состояние протрузиями где позвоночный канал на уровне 11 мм


----------



## ЕленаС (16 Сен 2020)

Я в остеопатию не верю, это нечто сродни гомеопатии.  Но в опытных врачей верю , даже если у них есть сертификат по остеопатии) Думаю, это модное направление и только.

Жуковка, не замкнут визиллиев круг это вариант развития, который не редок. Знаю одну женщину, она 1,5 года мучилась головокружениями, у нее тоже не замкнут и грыжа на С5 4 мм, есть протрузии, есть аномалия Кимерли, но ей помогли.
У нее развилось после сильного стресса, на море съездила,  сходила к мануальному, там ее успокоили и промассировали, сказали, что все теперь хорошо, и ушли ее панические атаки со спазмом сосудов, когда даже руки белели. А до этого одна из дома не выходила.
Тут какие-то сложные механизмы,позвоночник только запускает их, а причина в нервном напряжении.
Вот для таких случаев и нужен остеопат)) он может помочь одним наложением рук в магические точки)))))


----------



## Жуковка (16 Сен 2020)

Самое интересное каждый специалист говорит свое. Поехала к мануальному терапевту это у вас родовая травма вывих первого позвонка сейчас все вправим хрусть хрусть. Поехала к остеопату нееет это у вас все из за копчика! Была травма? ( спрашивает остеопат) да была 5 лет назад упала на него. Ну вот! Он виноват! Тянет мышцы шеи положил руки на него чувсвуете тепло? Да вроде. Все готово! С вас 3 тысячи!  Обратилась к реабилитологу: нет у вас все из за плохого кровообращения, протрузии и визилев круг незамкнут ничего с этим не поделаешь. Неврологи больше отдыхайте.массажист да у вас сколиоз от этого все проблемы.и кого слушать? Скорее всенго у меня все есть целый букет и такая симптоматика! Я и так отдыхаю и не работаю из за своего состояние которое уже длиться 1.5 года. И к кому уже бежать ума не приложу


----------



## ЕленаС (16 Сен 2020)

Абсолютно согласна, что каждый говорит свое. Я тоже так ходила по врачам, оставила кучу денег и результат был нулевой.
Нейрохирург посмотрел, сказал это верхний шейный отдел и врожденный подвывих атланта, была компенсация потом ушла. Сделал 4 сеанса мануальной терапии, мне стало хуже - все разболелось, стало щелкать и хрустеть. Причем этот нейрохирург очень хороший, ему можно верить - но он абсолютно не разглядел проблему, которую увидел потом невролог.
Далее была у остеопата - все как вы описали. 30 минут наложения рук и 4,5 тысячи за сеанс))). Мне не денег жалко было, но я подумала, что я полная лохушка, если здесь останусь лечиться.
9 сеансов массажа по 2 часа думаю исправили до некоторой степени асимметрию мышц, успокоили, подняли настроение, улучшили кровообращение - но голова не прошла.
Назначенные участковым неврологом лекарства совсем не помогли - мильгамма, кортексин, мелоксикам, мексидол
Все становилось еще хуже - слабость, тошнота, в статичном положении не прекращающаяся гол. боль.
Помогали только воротники - нежесткий Шанца и надувной.

Пошла к другому мануальному, он услышал, что я была у того нейрохирурга и говорит - это не лечится, значит. Врожденный подвывих, нестабильность с2-с4 (хотя она не выраженная у меня), снижение высоты дисков. Сказал, что мне нервы надо лечить в том числе и что всю жизнь я буду ползать. Я обиделась, т.к. я полгода боролась за свое здоровье и тут он говорит, что со мной будет все плохо и это не лечится. После беглого осмотра длиной 5 минут.
Причем этот мануальный терапевт всех удивляет тем, что не дает раскрыть рта, не смотрит снимки, но выдает точнейшие диагнозы по одному взгляду. Все рассказывают об этом. Я не хотела чудес, хотела сама сказать и снимки принесла. Мне он ничего вообще не сказал, может не увидел. Я была после массажа и возможно мышцы у меня были все "сделаны" так, что действительно было не видно.
Мне пришлось самой попросить слова и сказать, что меня беспокоит. И тут он говорит - а это у вас на всю жизнь. И далее был бред про то, что у меня еще и поджелудочная с щитовидкой.
Это суперпупер мануальный терапевт, к которому рвется попасть полгорода и запись на два месяца вперед.... 10 минут манипуляций на сеанс... Я естественно ушла оттуда.

Далее я начала искать врача, который хотя бы принимает не торопясь, без ажиотажа вокруг своей персоны и чудо-басен про чудо исцеления. Ну не бывает такого в природе, чтобы щелкнул - и все прошло, за исключением редких случаев.
Посмотрела по списку на сайте Продокторов, выбрала врача с небольшим рейтингом, но зато с хорошим опытом и из Военного госпиталя, где плохих врачей не бывает, и он мне помог, на половину точно облегчив состояние.

Назначил циннаризин о спазмов сосудов, афобазол, раз в неделю хожу к нему на мануальную терапию.
Сказал, что проблема сочетанная - от позвоночника и защемления позв. артерий и от невроза. Сказал, что боль скорее всего от спазмов сосудов, спазмы от всд и на нервной почве.

Что мне помогает точно:
- мануальная терапия у врача, к которому хожу сейчас (было всего 3 раза, хожу раз в неделю, поэтому не могу сказать, чем это все кончится)
- общение с этим врачом, к которому хожу сейчас - он не позволяет мне раскисать и без лишних слов объясняет, что нервничать глупо.
- воротники, если болит голова - одеваю и хожу в них
- циннаризин 25 мг по 3 р. в день или фезам (то же самое, но с пирацетамом)
- гимнастика очень щадящая (на статическое напряжение), от другой все обостряется (Шишонина мне не подходит и другим советую с ней осторожнее)
- успокоиться. не позволять себе нервничать. В случае чего (когда эта боль достала  и хочется плакать.... ) глубокий вдох и задержать его, потом настойку успокоительную
- подушка ортопедическая
- полежать в ванной
- посмотреть кино и расслабиться

Что мне не особо помогает, но вроде как полезно в целом:
- массаж
- плавание
- аппликатор Кузнецова
- мидокалм (миорелаксанты)
- ношпа 2 таблетки за раз и никакого толку
- мильгамма

Вообще не помогает:
- походы в поликлинику по ОМС к терапевту и неврологу - вот кто привык с каменной улыбкой доводить людей до неизлечимого состояния, руководствуясь методикой
- остеопатия
- гимнастика со сгибанием -разгибанием мышц шеи  - вызывает обострения

Многим людям помог циннаризин в течение двух месяцев. Очень простое известное лекарство, блокатор кальциевых каналов в сосудах гол. мозга, которое предотвращает спазмы.
Некоторым людям помогает диакарб курсами - чтобы снизить внутричерепное давление. Это все по назначению врача, а не по совету на форуме.

Многие люди излечились, когда перестали нервничать и переключились. Кому-то помогают антидепрессанты 2-3 месяца.


----------



## ЕленаС (16 Сен 2020)

Я хочу задать вопрос врачам, так как с помощью интернета и своим умом не могу разобраться.

Позвоночные артерии, как я прочитала, обе, несут 30% крови в мозг, снабжая его заднюю часть и те структуры, в которых находятся жизненно важные центры. Большую часть крови к мозгу несут сонные артерии (около 70%).
Если с сонными все в порядке, и кровоток достаточный по сонным, а по позвоночным идет вертеброгенный стеноз только при поворотах (у меня например до 50% по левой и до 25% по правой), то может ли это быть причиной такого противного состояния - головных болей, слабости, невоможности работать... Почему во всей голове начинаются спазмы (я так чувствую эту боль, и она снимается циннаризином на 2/3)?
В лежачем состоянии и в воротнике Шанца боль проходит, что говорит, что она запускается в шейном отделе.
В вертикальном положении эта боль присутствует всегда, но в разной степени. Сейчас стала временами отпускать. Моя тема здесь https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/30667/


----------



## Жуковка (16 Сен 2020)

@ЕленаС, я вас прекрасно понимаю! У меня много было проблем с шеей но я жила НОРМАЛЬНО, и вот поход к массажисту какое то движение нарушило кровообращение и оно не может нормально возобновить из за моих имеющих патологий. Диакарб пила невролог прописывал очень помог. Вы у мануала делаете мягкую технику или какую? Ещё хочу обратиться к реабилитологу он по снимкам мрт программу упражнений разработает под меня. Но нужно делать мрт спины и грудного без них не берет. Подушка ортопедическая помогает. Какие симптомы не могу убрать:. Когда стою начинает стягивать мышцы шеи, тоесть тянет голову вниз, в голове туман сразу, тяжесть, ватные ноги, после массажа не могу плавать на спине болит затылок ( раньше отлично плавала) головой вообще не верчу, только глазами сразу плохо, плохая координация, укачивания. Долго не могу ходить плохо становиться ( раньше отлично гуляла), в машине долго не могу ехать плохо становиться с головой.


----------



## горошек (16 Сен 2020)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> общение с этим врачом, к которому хожу сейчас - он не позволяет мне раскисать и без лишних слов объясняет, что нервничать глупо.


Молодец доктор, ещё и как психотерапевт работает на чистом энтузиазме.


----------



## Жуковка (16 Сен 2020)

Подскажите пожалуйста! Хочу обратиться к мануальному терапевту. Как узнать что он не навредит. Спросила его есть ли у него мягкие техники. Он ответил:
Здравствуйте! Владею и мягкими техниками и манипуляциями.
 Ко мне часто приходят с подобными жалобами, и схожими историями. Он ещё и преподает. Г. Самара Захаров Алексей Константинович.


горошек написал(а):


> Молодец доктор, ещё и как психотерапевт работает на чистом энтузиазме.


Меня не один врач даже выслушать не может! Говорю стало плохо после массажа как только встала с него и до сих пор эти ощущение не покидают, а прошло уже 1.5 года. И ни один врач всерьез не воспринимает, загадочно улыбаться только. 
Мне кажется если бы хотя бы выслушали меня и то дело


----------



## Стёпа (16 Сен 2020)

@ЕленаС, 
1. Первый нейрохирург, вам не поправил ситуацию, а усугубил. После правильного лечения щелкать  и хрустеть ничего не должно было и мышца наоборот должна была расслабиться, а она у вас ушла в спастику. Короче, он сорвал вам компенсацию ШОП.
2. Второй мануальщик, так сказать "подзажрался". К сожалению таких много, пафоса много, а толку никакого.
3. Остеопат в силу того, что он изначально не мануальщик , не ортопед и не нейрохирург, толком не знает биомеханику позвоночника , поэтому опять лечение мимо. Хотя может это и к лучшему, не умеешь не лезь в позвоночник ( особенно это чревато в шейном отделе)  Может  они и помогают на уровне пока ты ребенок, когда не сформированный слабый мышечный корсет и за счет некоторых расслабляющих действий на точки прикрепления мышц идет изменение мышечного тонуса и в следствии этого меняется биомеханика, то это работает. Но опять же, это останавливается на уровне легкой декомпенсации. Если более сложный случай, то мимо.
4. Массажист помог на время снять напряжение в шее, это плюс, т.к. от долго напряжения страдает вся сосудистая система, что у вас и происходит в виде головокружений, тошноты. головных болей.
5. Воротник Шанца - это быстрая помощь при спастике мышц, которая всегда под рукой. Если он помогает, это однозначно говорит о напряжении мышц в шее, которые могут быть вызваны нестабильностью, " подвывихом", листезом.
6. Всякие Шишконины и тому подобных блогеров ютуба  - только для тех, у кого нет пункта 5 (смотри выше) иначе усугубление ситуации.
7. Нынешний врач, у которого вы проходите лечение в принципе правильно назначил, когда страдает голова от шеи, то нужно подключать сосудистые препараты и ноотропы.


Жуковка написал(а):


> Подскажите пожалуйста! Хочу обратиться к мануальному терапевту. Как узнать что он не навредит. Спросила его есть ли у него мягкие техники. Он ответил:
> Здравствуйте! Владею и мягкими техниками и манипуляциями.
> Ко мне часто приходят с подобными жалобами, и схожими историями. Он ещё и преподает. Г. Самара Захаров Алексей Константинович.


если решитесь на мануального еще раз, то прежде чем давать вам что-то вправлять и хрустеть. Принесите все рентгены сгибание/разгибание, рентген через рот ( можете сюда выложить, доктор Ступин посмотрит со своей стороны)  и пускай сначала проверит в положении лежа, как двигаются позвонки на выявление блока и мышечного ограничения.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (16 Сен 2020)

Жуковка написал(а):


> Подскажите пожалуйста! Хочу обратиться к мануальному терапевту. Как узнать что он не навредит. Спросила его есть ли у него мягкие техники. Он ответил:
> Здравствуйте! Владею и мягкими техниками и манипуляциями.
> Ко мне часто приходят с подобными жалобами, и схожими историями. Он ещё и преподает. Г. Самара Захаров Алексей Константинович.


+ Я еще вытягиаю мышцы шеи через копчик. Похоже на саморекламу. А кстати , в Самаре Епифанов же. правда он сейчас на врачей своих в клинике кидает пациентов, но у негг на сайте есть бесплатная консультация по мрт.


----------



## ЕленаС (16 Сен 2020)

К Епифанову не ходите, ребята. Это все реклама. На самом деле все не так.
Кстати я тоже из Самары.
Нейрохирург, к которому ходила - это Литвинов из больницы Середавина,  зав. отделением.
Остеопат - Соснина, клиника доктора Коваленко.
Второй мануальщик - Гаркин из Волгаря.
Думаю, все в Самаре знают, что это авторитетные и хорошие по общему мнению врачи.
Я ничего плохого не хочу сказать о них, кроме того, что они берут много денег за прием и уделяют крайне мало внимания всем пациентам. В силу своей загруженности и кучи клиентов. А прямо говоря, коммерсы в первую очередь, во вторую же экскулапы.
В настоящее время хожу к Спирину Ю.В. и довольна. Хороший внимательный врач советской закалки, с сорокалетним опытом. Он по первой специализации невролог.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (16 Сен 2020)

На самом деле открыл клинику, набрал врачей и поставил на поток, это понятно. Главное чтобы результат был, если вы ходите к ним постоянно, то результат значит в процессе еще.


----------



## ЕленаС (16 Сен 2020)

Жуковка написал(а):


> Подскажите пожалуйста! Хочу обратиться к мануальному терапевту. Как узнать что он не навредит. Спросила его есть ли у него мягкие техники. Он ответил:
> Здравствуйте! Владею и мягкими техниками и манипуляциями.
> Ко мне часто приходят с подобными жалобами, и схожими историями. Он ещё и преподает. Г. Самара Захаров Алексей Константинович.


 Если про Захарова, то критически почитайте отзывы о  нем на сайте Продокторов, там слишком все хвалебно и так, как настоящие пациенты не пишут.  Еще смущает, что он остеопат. Я уже интересовалась этим врачом.
Вы узнайте сначала, где он преподает. Я уже не помню, но гуглила на эту тему. На самом деле ничего серьезного.


Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> на самом деле открыл клинику, набрал врачей и поставил на поток, это понятно. Главное чтобы результат был, если вы ходите к ним постоянно, то результат значит в процессе еще.


У Гаркина в Самаре клиника. Записываются к нему, а попадают на прием к другим. Работают с раннего утра до ночи. Клиентов уйма. Все на потоке.
Как уж там разглядеть наши мизерные проблемы? Время - деньги. часы тикают. Гаркин вообще подходит на 5 минут, щелкнет там, щелкнет здесь и все. Остальную работу делают ассистенты. Может быть, они хорошо делают. Не могу судить. Раз идет поток людей, значит, это работает. Причем не по рекламе из интернета, а по тому, что люди передают друг другу сами.

К нынешнему своем врачу хожу три раза всего. Раз в неделю хожу.


----------



## Жуковка (16 Сен 2020)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> Если про Захарова, то критически почитайте отзывы о  нем на сайте Продокторов, там слишком все хвалебно и так, как настоящие пациенты не пишут.  Еще смущает, что он остеопат. Я уже интересовалась этим врачом.
> Вы узнайте сначала, где он преподает. Я уже не помню, но гуглила на эту тему. На самом деле ничего серьезного.


Думаете не стоит  к нему ехать?


----------



## ЕленаС (16 Сен 2020)

Жуковка написал(а):


> Меня не один врач даже выслушать не может! Говорю стало плохо после массажа как только встала с него и до сих пор эти ощущение не покидают, а прошло уже 1.5 года. И ни один врач всерьез не воспринимает, загадочно улыбаться только.
> Мне кажется если бы хотя бы выслушали меня и то дело


Напишите, куда и к кому вы ходили. Мне полезно будет, чтобы знать, кто чем может помочь, а кто по этой проблеме не в теме.


Жуковка написал(а):


> Думаете не стоит  к нему ехать?


Я бы не поехала. Тоже про него думала и для себя решила так.


----------



## DeepSleep (17 Сен 2020)

AIR написал(а):


> Кому то может его объяснения и кажутся понятными и логичным, но мне совершенно непонятна его изначальная установка про слабость мышц и почему то все проблемы от слабости ягодичных мышц.. И почему эта изначальная слабость их появляется ? Не вижу логичного обоснования.. Отсюда и некоторые проблемы от обоснования лечения и лечение несколько "не в ту степь"..



Ну мое мнение, что в организме все связано, как и в любой системе.
А он говорит про это как один из вариантов и то что лечить надо все в комплексе.
В целом простая логическая цепочка получается:

мало двигаемся так как сидим на работе и в машине (я думаю человек у которого ослабли мышцы легко может назвать причины) ->  слабеют по сути все мышцы в том числе и ягодичные ->
у разгибателей в пояснице смещаются места крепления и они начинают еще быстрей атрофироваться ->
изменяется наклон головы чуть вперед -> начинают слабеть шейные разгибатели -> выпрямляться шейный лордоз

Также поэтому часто мануальные правки только в определенном месте помогают не надолго, надо править весь позвоночник и восстанавливать мышцы по всему телу, ну и менять образ жизни приведший к таким результатам.


----------



## AIR (17 Сен 2020)

DeepSleep написал(а):


> Ну мое мнение, что в организме все связано, как и в любой системе.
> А он говорит про это как один из вариантов и то что лечить надо все в комплексе.


Моё тоже. 🤝


DeepSleep написал(а):


> В целом простая логическая цепочка получается:
> мало двигаемся так как сидим на работе и в машине (я думаю человек у которого ослабли мышцы легко может назвать причины) -> слабеют по сути все мышцы в том числе и ягодичные ->
> у разгибателей в пояснице смещаются места крепления и они начинают еще быстрей атрофироваться ->
> изменяется наклон головы чуть вперед -> начинают слабеть шейные разгибатели -> выпрямляться шейный лордоз


Цепочка вроде простая и логическая, но не совсем верная... Она чисто умозрительная,  без достаточного знания практики,  без длительного опыта работы..  ослабление указанных мышц вторично, а не первично , поэтому и дальнейшая цепь рассуждений идет по неверному пути..  Соответственно и лечение несколько хромает, он то тренирует растянутые мышцы, то вспоминает о напряженных, то иногда делает выводы на ровном месте, без исходных данных.
Поэтому я бы посоветовал доктору (хотя он его конечно и не спросит ) , не только снимать множество роликов и писать книги, но и работать больше руками, приобретать так сказать практический (а не только теоретический) опыт..


----------



## Стёпа (17 Сен 2020)

@AIR, таких сейчас много, которые вдарились в писанину, защиту кандидатских и докторских, но при этом, как практиканты по мануальной никакие, от слова ВООБЩЕ!


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (17 Сен 2020)

@AIR Так с доминированием над коллегами понятно, а вы бы совет дали девушке как врач.


----------



## AIR (17 Сен 2020)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> @AIR Так с доминированием над коллегами понятно,


Я тоже рад, что смог написать так доступно! 🤝


Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> а вы бы совет дали девушке как врач.


Как я могу давать совет, если его у меня и не спрашивали. .🤔🤔 А написал я сообщение,  потому что случайно увидел сообщение с роликом...  и просто высказал своё мнение по ролику, это очень преступно🤔 . Есть реакция на моё сообщение - я отвечаю, нет реакции - не отвечаю.. Вроде бы очень даже приличное поведение..


----------



## Жуковка (17 Сен 2020)

AIR написал(а):


> Как я могу давать совет, если его у меня и не спрашивали.


Я хочу спросить ваше мнение и совет ) если я понимаю причины своего состояние то что я имею сейчас на данном этапе и я знаю причины: 1.сколиоз который ещё тянется со школьной скамьи. 2.это врожденные дефекты типо непрямолинейность сосудов, гипоплазия артерий ну и все в таком духе что пишут врачи. 3. Это малоподвижный образ жизни, которые привели к протрузиями, остеофитам и т д  4.это гаджеты-зло( сейчас даже есть термин поколение опушённых голов) я даже анализировала людям которым 54-56 лет у них не болят шеи и нет таких симптомов. 5.массажист который добил то что было. Возможно ли это восстановить ( что убивалось годами) и С чего начать?


----------



## AIR (18 Сен 2020)

Жуковка написал(а):


> Я хочу спросить ваше мнение и совет )


Оказывается моё мнение спрашивали ровно год назад..  . Я его высказал,  но как говорится, вопрос развития не получил, следствие пошло в ином направлении. .
Поэтому своё мнение я выскажу ещё раз, но несколько более развернуто..
Сразу, по первому сообщению можно предположить наличие мышечно-тонических нарушений на шейном уровне,  но наиболее выраженных на кранио-вертебральном переходе.  Отсюда могут быть и головные боли, это может способствовать и нарушению венозного оттока ..  Это подтверждает и эффект миорелаксантов и плавания.. Если бы все-таки выложили рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами,  то они тоже бы подтвердили данный факт. Лабильность и чувствительность нервной системы определяет также и чувствительность и реактивность нервной системы. .
Вобщем, причина проблемы достаточно проста и понятна..  Статические, достаточно длительные,  нагрузки на мышцы стабилизаторы положения головы в пространстве при данном типе нервной системы.
С лечением сложнее... Специалисты без знания данной проблемы могут не только не помочь, но и навредить. ..  Упражнения также должны быть максимально избирательными и точно соответствовать методологии выполнения...
При наличии интересу, продолжение следует...


----------



## Стёпа (23 Сен 2020)

Мануальный терапевт сломал керчанке шею
					

Следователи в Крыму поводят проверку по факту получения травмы женщиной на приеме у мануального терапевта, сообщили в четверг в пресс-службе Главного следственного управления Следственного комитета РФ (ГСУ СК) по региону.




					c-pravda.ru


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (23 Сен 2020)

Степа решил женщину утешить , видите , мол, как вам повезло)


----------



## Стёпа (23 Сен 2020)

Типа того, случаев то не мало подобных.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2020)

@Стёпа, если неправомерно применено, то вариантов два:
- врачебная ошибка
- врачебное преступление


----------



## Стёпа (24 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, и то и другое, но в первую очередь по глупости. Есть такие, которые не думают о последствиях.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Сен 2020)

@Стёпа, если врач, то всегда думает.
Тут ведь, как всегда всегда вопрос:
- То ли оставить как есть, то ли попытаться помочь?
- Если вчера 10 человек и все помогло, то почему не должно помочь сейчас?


----------

